# Harvest Pics



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Machinery Pete...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery-pete/beautiful-harvest-pics-from-the-field/


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

A few pics I snapped today.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice yield on that monitor Joe.....beautiful farmland....I always dreamed of land like that.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Mike.
Not the prettiest dirt in the world but it is home and I wish I had more of it. Plus turkey barns just to the left out of pic and 4 ton/acre of poo sure helps the yield monitor. 96 acres in that field now and long rows are 1/2 mile long. Shelled 38 acres and 8000 bu. with a six row in 4 1/2 hours yesterday. Only time I stopped was to wait on cart to get back from other end of field.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Getting toward the end of the beans at least.

So far this year, anything that was planted around Memorial Day has yielded almost twice as much as the stuff planted before Mother's day, figure the later planted stuff didn't have to suffer as long before it finally quit raining and warmed up.

These went 58 bushel/acre, could have been a little better but had a few flooded out spots.

The cover crop is coming along nicely, had rye, rape, groundhog radish and crimson clover flew on this year.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Got to plant early here. April corn was 200+ and beans 65+. Late May corn is less than <100 and beans <45. Same story every year. That is why I drive hard when it is time to go.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Got to plant early here. April corn was 200+ and beans 65+. Late May corn is less than <100 and beans <45. Same story every year. That is why I drive hard when it is time to go.


It will be interesting to see what corn does this year.

Seems more often than not you get in too big a hurry around here and it just doesn't pay, lake effect clouds and what not usually mean cooler soils up our way up till the middle of May or so.

2012 for us was pure dumb luck, only early planted crops that did anything were under irrigation, everything else burned up. That was the spring Dad had a new hip installed. So I did all the burndown, etc. I started planting corn next to a neighbors that already had his up 6-8", ours went 200+ while his went 65. But to be fair that spring he also changed his rows from east/west to north south so it got worked a LOT that spring while ours was no-tilled.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

9 times out of ten the earlier the better here. Granted soil conditions have to be right, but I would much rather plant corn April 1st as June 1st. We have this nagging little problem that hits corn pollinating after the Fourth of July called HEAT.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> 9 times out of ten the earlier the better here. Granted soil conditions have to be right, but I would much rather plant corn April 1st as June 1st. We have this nagging little problem that hits corn pollinating after the Fourth of July called HEAT.


3rd year in a row here lack of heat effected yields. We do get lake effect clouds off the great lakes, weathermen used to claim there was no such thing as lake effect rain, now they routinely forecast a chance of lake effect rain. Gotta remember the great lakes are the largest collection of open fresh water in the world.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

My 14 year old was pretty excited to take the reins of this bad boy today. 350 Steiger with 1180 bu. Grain cart.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> My 14 year old was pretty excited to take the reins of this bad boy today. 350 Steiger with 1180 bu. Grain cart.


Man. So much aspiration then the rollover. Tough luck. Maybe next year.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hope no one was hurt...

Rotate phone other direction next time before taking pic.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, threw him to the wolves.....take it and do a 4 pt barrel roll son, I'll take the pic...

if I had turned my younguns loose with the controls of that baby they woulda seriously done an rollover....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> My 14 year old was pretty excited to take the reins of this bad boy today. 350 Steiger with 1180 bu. Grain cart.


Don't blame him....that would still excite me. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Vol said:


> Don't blame him....that would still excite me.
> 
> Regards, Mike


The kid is a natural too, he can operate anything. He has only run our grain cart a few times (only gets a chance when his older brother is not available) and has never drove an articulated tractor but he mastered it very quick and carted about 5000 bushel of corn yesterday afternoon.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's a few drone clips of some friends picking corn. It shows up a little dark on some monitors and I am not sure why. Watch in HD and Enjoy!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> The kid is a natural too, he can operate anything. He has only run our grain cart a few times (only gets a chance when his older brother is not available) and has never drove an articulated tractor but he mastered it very quick and carted about 5000 bushel of corn yesterday afternoon.


Lol Are you sure he never drove your 4 wheel drive tractor before? I came home to lots of interesting tracks when my 3 boys were growing up.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Why do so many attached photos end up upside down or sideways? If it's in the forum software it looks like someone, maybe the new owners could fix it. Actually makes me dizzy to look at them. It's also why I host my photos somewhere else.

I really like seeing photos from other operations but it would be so much easier on my eyes if they oriented right.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> My 14 year old was pretty excited to take the reins of this bad boy today. 350 Steiger with 1180 bu. Grain cart.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

HALLSHAY said:


> Here's a few drone clips of some friends picking corn. It shows up a little dark on some monitors and I am not sure why. Watch in HD and Enjoy!


Nice videography......


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Grateful11 said:


> Fixed it for ya.


Thanks, I give up and couldn't figure it out.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't worry haybaler, I do the same thing. Never know what direction to turn the stupid thing.

Must have moved some harvest pics. Here's one of 118 5x6 bales I made in pitch dark conditions. Didn't do to bad.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

stack em up said:


> Don't worry haybaler, I do the same thing. Never know what direction to turn the stupid thing.
> Must have moved some harvest pics. Here's one of 118 5x6 bales I made in pitch dark conditions. Didn't do to bad.


Pitch dark? Like outside the lights of the tractor or pitch dark except for the moon light?


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

stack em up said:


> Don't worry haybaler, I do the same thing. Never know what direction to turn the stupid thing.
> 
> Must have moved some harvest pics. Here's one of 118 5x6 bales I made in pitch dark conditions. Didn't do to bad.


Move out west if you like to bale at night . It is common thing.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A few cornstalk bales.A netwrap customer of mine.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1086071331405578&set=pcb.1086071444738900&type=3&theater


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Pictures from the same field this year July 2nd and October 25th. Wheat was cut July 2nd and straw baled and soybeans planted July 3rd and soybeans cut October 25th and the last is a picture of the tractor and the drill just got done planting the cover crop for the field yesterday


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Endrow, does your 1590 do a good job with depth accuracy on grass seed?

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Must've been new moon, dark as could be. Couldn't see the round I previously made. I was concerned about the mesh system as I kept getting an error. Apparently worried for nothing.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The JD 1590 threw 750 use a similar row unit it is completely different than any other drill. it does not till up a small stipe for the seed to be planted in . Depth is controlled by a true gauge wheel just like a corn planter. A single disk slices a cast iron seed boot runs IN the furrow it forces the slot open and puts seed in bottom of seed trench . Two press wheel force trench closed . I am not saying these drills are better than all drills, but they are IMO by far the most accurate where a 1/4 to 3/8" seed depth is critical


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Think I will put a 1590 on my Christmas list....or maybe my wish list .

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> Think I will put a 1590 on my Christmas list....or maybe my wish list .
> 
> Regards, Mike


Hey Mike, If my son and I asked for one we might get this one in our stocking 

http://www.greenfunstore.com/John-Deere-Toy-1590-Grain-Drill-TBE45430.html


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Think I will put a 1590 on my Christmas list....or maybe my wish list .
> 
> Regards, Mike


For a minute there I thought you were going to get the Ms's a new 1590.....mine would be a bit disappointed, but not a bad idea if ya can get away with it


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

My son took his bow out last night and did some different harvesting. We have been feeding him he shot him on our farm


----------

